# What would you choose as your 2nd Camera Body after the 6D?



## btaoka (Jan 31, 2014)

I upgraded from the Rebel XTi to the 6D about a year ago, primarily because I outgrew the XTi and needed a camera that could do more. A few months after upgrading, my XTi got wet and died during a trip to Iceland so I've been looking for a 2nd camera body for my wife.

A little about my shooting style, I mostly shoot landscapes, night photography and portraits (also macro but not as much). My wife and I travel a lot, so street photography (and low light) is also part of our shooting style. I do events every now and then, but it's not my focus and is usually done at the request of family/friends. I can't say I don't like shooting fast action (sports)/wildlife because I've never really tried (I'm sure if I did I would like doing that as well). If you're interested to see photos, click here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A little about my gear, I have a 35L, 17-40L, 100L macro, and the 24-105L (which I'm going to sell to help pay for this new body). The 35L was the last lens I bought, and I realized I liked shooting with primes over zooms. My wife is the opposite, she likes the versatility of zooms.

Anyway, I'm down to 3 different cameras, the 70d, 5D Mark iii, or another 6d. Price is definitely a consideration, but I'd rather spend a little more (or a lot) to get the right camera. I've looked at enough spec reviews and sample photos to know the difference among all 3 cameras. My shooting style screams 6d (and the fact that I really love my current 6d), however my wife's shooting style is suited more for the 70d. She really wants the rotating screen, and I think the new touch screen focus system of the 70d is a major advantage. Also, she isn't into learning the technical side of photography as I am, so having a 70d that has a few advanced features but is simple to use is also a plus. I think the 7fps of the 70d would only get used every once in a great while. For me the 5diii is still under consideration (in that case, my wife would use my 6d), but it does cost an arm and a leg. I'm not going to get into the 5diii specs, but there are times when I'm shooting where I could benefit from some of the 5diii's capabilities.

That being said, I was interested in getting user opinions on real world shooting, not a spec comparison. Thanks ahead of time for your thoughts!


----------



## gigabellone (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, i strongly believe that finding the proper camera involves an irrational impulse, like falling in love. When i got my first DSLR, i was sure i would have got a Nikon D3100. In the shop, right next to the D3100, there was this Canon 550D, priced about the same. I took it and, BAM! love at first sight. It just felt "right": it fitted my hands better than the Nikon, i liked the viewfinder more, and the buttons were right where i would have put them if i had to design a camera.
What's the point of this? I think that ease of use is as important as technical specifications. You like your 6D and you're happy with it, and it looks like your wife, which is going to be the one to use the new camera very often, will like the 70D. So 70D seems the most sensible choice (and it's the cheapest of the 3 as well!  ). Have her try both the 70D and the 6D and tell you which one she likes more. If she picks the 6D, then you have a justification to get yourself a bigger toy.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 1, 2014)

If your wife will use the 2nd camera more than you will, then get the 70D.


----------



## slclick (Feb 1, 2014)

1st choice for 2nd body, same as the first. 
2nd choice, if using a FF for the first and desire a crop for the 2nd for reach, use the body with the most similar ergonomics and best high ISO noise control.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 1, 2014)

Buy the camera that suits your need best. 

Personalty I would go for the 70D or a Sony A7r. While I would love to buy the Canon 5d III I could not afford the lens I would want to go with it for wildlife. The new Tamron 150-600 may change that. The 70D would fill a immediately need for a fast focusing crop for wildlife. I also wished that the 6D had a tilting screen it is the only thing I miss from my 60D. 

For some people who shoot weddings and events it is better to have two identical cameras. I do not have this need so I buy cameras to shoot different types of photography. 

I bought the 6D for a general purpose/Low light, ambient lighting camera. I do not need a second camera for this. A canon 5d III would effectively replace it. I still use my Nex6 a great deal. A Sony A7r would be a replacement for the Nex6 using vintage lens and a backup landscape camera for the 6D. I only use my 60D when seriously range limited or to use Magic lantern. I have not installed ML on my 6D yet. I plan on buying the new Tamron 150-600mm after the initial demand tapers off a little. 

I do have a want for a fast focusing crop camera with a 1/8000 second shutter. I am still waiting to see what is a replacement for 7D.


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd go with the 70D as well given that is compliments all of the "weaknesses" of the 6D.

-Crop sensor for extra reach 
-Faster FPS and better AF for action
-Articulated screen which is really useful for event photography and general avoidance of laying on the ground.

However selling your 24-105mm to pay for the new body kind of mitigates a lot of those benefits because the lens selection you're left with (other than the extra reach for the 100mm L Macro) isn't really well suited to take advantage of the those complimentary advantage the 70D would get you. Plus you'd have sold the zoom lens that your wife would probably have found the most use out of since she likes zooms better and the 17-40 is probably not versatile enough for her needs. 

Plus you say you can find situations where you could need the 5D3's capabilities over the 6D. the difference between the two cameras is AF and FPS which is exactly what you'd get with the 70D as a complimentary body.

If you can keep the 24-105mm and get the 70D i think that's the best way to go.
If the funds were still too tight then if it were me i'd still keep the 24-105mm and get a refurbished 60D.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 1, 2014)

I normally never recommend anyone to wait, but the 7DII is supposedly just around the corner. That should (fingers crossed for the specification) cover the things you didn´t get with the 6D. And a crop sensor gives a kind of second life to all your lenses. A cheaper alternative, without the wait, would be the 70D.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the 6D, and I intend to buy the 7D2 for my 2nd camera when it comes out, barring any awful surprises, such as a $3,500 price, and/or a lack of meaningful improvement over the current 7D. 

I think the two would compliment each other very well. The 6D is a no-nonsense low light killer that is not terribly sophisticated in the fast-moving sports department. A new 7D would (presumably) be good at fast action and would give that extra reach of a crop, but probably won't work as well as the FF 6D in low light. 

I figure why have 2 very similar tools in the bag? Get a different tool for different jobs. No one carries a golf bag with nothing but a dozen 5-irons in it.

The OP, however, seems to have minimal use or desire for a sports/action camera, so probably does not want to wait for, nor pay for, the 7D2. I think a 70D would be a good choice for him.


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 1, 2014)

I was shooting with a 5D3 and a 7D as a second body. I often shoot with two bodies. Recently, I replaced the 7D with another 5D3. Note that I still have a 60D. The feature "benefits" of the 7D and 60D -- high FPS, extra reach, articulating screen --paled when compared with the benifits of full frame. And, I reaaly liked the articulating screen. My 5D3 is sharper, has more color latitude, is better in low light, and yields smaller DOF. But, you know this.

The 5D3 is a step up from the 6D for action. For me, this was a must. If you don't find the 6D focus system to be limiting for what you shoot, then get another 6D. Down the road, I think you would find the 70D to be a dissapointment becuase it still is a step down in IQ. Plus, when switching bodies, it is nice that both have identical controls.

Also, keep the 24-105 for your wife. If you were to go with the 70D and you wife wants a good zoom, then you afe looking at the 17-55 f2.8 which is a GREAT crop body lens. But, the 6D/24-105 is a sharper and more versatile kit than the 70D/17-55. 

I'm using the 7D and the 60D as "training tools" to help my wife and kids get more comfortable shooting in manual or AV and with back-button focussing. Also, using them to encourage more selective use of ISO. This way, they will be more comfortable shooting with one of my 5D3s if I need their help or if they want more out of their shots. My bet is that the 6D will be just as easy to learn the craft as the 70D is. The only caveat is whether video is a high need. Then the 70D might be more attractive.


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 1, 2014)

Footote. In my experience, the FF body yields sharper images than crop bodies given the same lens. To me, this largely offsets the "benefit" of the extra reach of a crop body.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 1, 2014)

Honestly, grab a used 5d or 5dmk2. The first is half the cost of the second, and both are great at what they do. Selling the 24-105 is a bad idea unless you're planning to add in a 40mm/50mm/85mm lenses to your collection, and your has stated her preference for zooms.

No need to break the bank, just keep shooting.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 1, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> Footote. In my experience, the FF body yields sharper images than crop bodies given the same lens. To me, this largely offsets the "benefit" of the extra reach of a crop body.


True, provided you have things in focus. But with an improved AF system on the 7DII, you would control AF much better than with a FF camera. I have the 1DX and a 5DIII, but I will still have an interest in a 7DII for wildlife.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 1, 2014)

slclick said:


> 1st choice for 2nd body, same as the first.
> 2nd choice, if using a FF for the first and desire a crop for the 2nd for reach, use the body with the most similar ergonomics and best high ISO noise control.



Yip to both, in that order, as well. And I would add batteries that are the same to the "2nd choice" option as essential.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 1, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I was shooting with a 5D3 and a 7D as a second body. I often shoot with two bodies. Recently, I replaced the 7D with another 5D3. Note that I still have a 60D. The feature "benefits" of the 7D and 60D -- high FPS, extra reach, articulating screen --paled when compared with the benifits of full frame. And, I reaaly liked the articulating screen. My 5D3 is sharper, has more color latitude, is better in low light, and yields smaller DOF. But, you know this.
> 
> The 5D3 is a step up from the 6D for action. For me, this was a must. If you don't find the 6D focus system to be limiting for what you shoot, then get another 6D. Down the road, I think you would find the 70D to be a dissapointment becuase it still is a step down in IQ. Plus, when switching bodies, it is nice that both have identical controls.
> 
> ...



Next to a 5D MkII, the 7D is a disappointment image quality-wise so I sold it and got a 5D MkIII instead. So to the OP I would suggest getting another full frame camera as some others have suggested. (Say 5DMKII).


----------



## batotman (Feb 1, 2014)

T5i or SL1. Much lighter and smaller. Those were my main points when buying a backup to my 6D. 

The 70D burst speed is freaking amazing. But it's still a brick like the 6D. If you're lugging it around for street photography I'd go with the SL1 and an 18-55 STM (or 40 2.8).


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd recommend a second 6D. Same form factor, great IQ, reasonably priced, and light - so good for travel since you travel a lot. Since it's the same camera, just need to learn one set of controls, simplifies things. The extra $$ you'd spend on a 5D Mark III you can put into lenses. Since your wife likes zooms, I'd rec'd the new 24 - 70 II, which is tack sharp and rivals primes. Doesn't have the reach of the 24 -105 though but better IQ. On the other hand, the resale value of the 24 - 105 is plummeting, might be a consideration to hold it. Then I'd rec'd the 70 - 200 f/4 IS. Lighter than the 2.8.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Feb 1, 2014)

A IDX


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 1, 2014)

btaoka said:


> I upgraded from the Rebel XTi to the 6D about a year ago, primarily because I outgrew the XTi and needed a camera that could do more. A few months after upgrading, my XTi got wet and died during a trip to Iceland so I've been looking for a 2nd camera body for my wife.
> 
> A little about my shooting style, I mostly shoot landscapes, night photography and portraits (also macro but not as much). My wife and I travel a lot, so street photography (and low light) is also part of our shooting style. I do events every now and then, but it's not my focus and is usually done at the request of family/friends. I can't say I don't like shooting fast action (sports)/wildlife because I've never really tried (I'm sure if I did I would like doing that as well). If you're interested to see photos, click here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ...



My suggestion is 6D - same ergonomic and setting. Plus all your lenses are L. No benefits to stay with crop, except reach.

OFF TOPIC: my sister in law recently bought 3ti and she doesn't how to operator the camera. She asked me to show her camera setting(since I'm a Canon expert, shooting with 5D III ). Well, that didn't go well. I was confused with the layouts for good 15-20mins :-\


----------



## JonB8305 (Feb 1, 2014)

Another 6D.

I'm one of those people that always would want to shoot with the best camera that I have, so if I got the same camera this dilemma wouldn't be an issue. My 450D is collecting dust.


----------



## old_york (Feb 1, 2014)

If you were asking for just a second body for yourself, I'd say another 6D without hesitation. I know personally I don't touch my crop body much now that I have two FF ones.....
However, given that it's a body for your wife, plus second body for you, I'm tempted to say 70.


You mention how 70 better suits her shooting style and given it's something you do together while travelling etc. you want to both have the best "experience" you can both can, so you want to aim for the body that she's most comfortable with so you can both be getting the maximum enjoyment out of shooting together. (Hope that doesn't sound too soppy!)
Also, lets face it the 70 isn't a slouch in terms of IQ and features and maybe (playing devils advocate here) spending slightly less now, justifies you looking at a wider range of options to upgrade your 6D in a few years time.


As I say though, personally I'd go with a second 6D. The 5DIII whilst being one of the most capable bodies ever built, really needs you to have a think over whether you need the extra functionality over the 6. Only you can honestly answer that. Are you currently missing shots that the 5 would let you take? 

One last thought -
If you sell the 24-105 and did get another 6.....would your wife be happy shooting with just the 17-40 (given that she prefers zooms to primes)? Do you need to factor a standard zoom of some sort into both scenarios?


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 2, 2014)

If this camera is mostly for your wife I think you've answered your own question. She prefers the 70D flippy screen and zoom lenses. Get her a 70D and either the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 or the EF-S 15-85. Keep the 24-105 L for your camera or sell it if you really don't think you will use it. (It would work great on the 70D too, but she might want a wider angle on the short end.)

On the other hand, if this is actually a second body for you to use, with occasional use by your wife, then there are other considerations that come into play. Extent of weather sealing? Value of built-in flash? Video? Lens focal lengths (current longest is ~100mm, on crop that is like 160mm, but your shortest lens is now more like 28mm on crop. Crop changes the utility of your existing lenses.) Will you use two bodies at once? (I.E. double harness-different lenses on each body. In that case similar control layout is more significant.)

Obviously IQ can be a consideration, but you have to be honest with yourself. What will you be doing with images from "your wife's camera?" Making huge prints? Pixel peeping on a 27" monitor? Sharing jpg's with friends? It's your call.

I have been shooting photos for publication for nearly 5 decades. My most used camera is a 60D. The reality is most of my shots are used on the web, in newsletters, flyers, maps and occasional catalog shots. Two page spreads are pretty rare these days. The 60D handles all that with ease. For travel I have an Olympus OMD E-M5 which is lighter with better weather sealing. Critical work - 5DII. My wife uses a G-15 because, as she says, "it fits my purse."

Good luck with you choice. None of the options are bad.


----------



## btaoka (Feb 3, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> Well, i strongly believe that finding the proper camera involves an irrational impulse, like falling in love. When i got my first DSLR, i was sure i would have got a Nikon D3100. In the shop, right next to the D3100, there was this Canon 550D, priced about the same. I took it and, BAM! love at first sight. It just felt "right": it fitted my hands better than the Nikon, i liked the viewfinder more, and the buttons were right where i would have put them if i had to design a camera.
> What's the point of this? I think that ease of use is as important as technical specifications. You like your 6D and you're happy with it, and it looks like your wife, which is going to be the one to use the new camera very often, will like the 70D. So 70D seems the most sensible choice (and it's the cheapest of the 3 as well!  ). Have her try both the 70D and the 6D and tell you which one she likes more. If she picks the 6D, then you have a justification to get yourself a bigger toy.




I agree that no matter what it comes down to, the right "feel" is very important. Also, you're right, the ease of use is very important. Thanks for responding!




old-pr-pix said:


> If this camera is mostly for your wife I think you've answered your own question. She prefers the 70D flippy screen and zoom lenses. Get her a 70D and either the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 or the EF-S 15-85. Keep the 24-105 L for your camera or sell it if you really don't think you will use it. (It would work great on the 70D too, but she might want a wider angle on the short end.)
> 
> On the other hand, if this is actually a second body for you to use, with occasional use by your wife, then there are other considerations that come into play. Extent of weather sealing? Value of built-in flash? Video? Lens focal lengths (current longest is ~100mm, on crop that is like 160mm, but your shortest lens is now more like 28mm on crop. Crop changes the utility of your existing lenses.) Will you use two bodies at once? (I.E. double harness-different lenses on each body. In that case similar control layout is more significant.)
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding old-pr-px. I think she'll use it more than me, though there are a lot of times where I would like to shoot with two bodies, even if she is shooting with me. I think I'm comfortable with the different controls (actually, the 6D menu/layout is very similar to the 70d). You're also right in thinking about what I'm going to use these prints for. For now, it's only for our viewing pleasure/printing large for our own home. As far as image quality, it's probably the most important aspect to me. However, I haven't come across sample images where it's obvious that the 6d has much better IQ than the 70d, despite many reviews.



old_york said:


> If you were asking for just a second body for yourself, I'd say another 6D without hesitation. I know personally I don't touch my crop body much now that I have two FF ones.....
> However, given that it's a body for your wife, plus second body for you, I'm tempted to say 70.
> 
> 
> ...



I think you hit the nail on the head, thanks for putting it into perspective. I would love to have another FF, whether it be another 6D or a 5D, however it is going to be her primary camera. You make great points about shooting together, something which we both love doing but is very difficult with one body. Also, you're right in that the 70d is a pretty good camera in its own right and the fact that I'd be saving some $$ now (I will eventually upgrade from the 6D to the next version of the 5Diii). I can't really say how many shots I'm missing, I've never walked around with a 5Diii (just shot with it a few times). There are times where the focus system of the 6d seems limiting, though those may not happen as often as I think they do and might not be enough to justify spending that much more. Also, I think I'm going to reconsider selling my 24-105. Thanks again!


----------



## btaoka (Feb 3, 2014)

thejoyofsobe said:


> I'd go with the 70D as well given that is compliments all of the "weaknesses" of the 6D.
> 
> -Crop sensor for extra reach
> -Faster FPS and better AF for action
> ...



Thanks for your response. You're very right, the 70d compliments the 6d very well. I'm leaning towards that. Also, I've reconsidered selling my 24-105. I initally thought about selling it because I NEVER use it.... the lens just sits in my bag literally all the time. That may change with a 2nd body.



JonB8305 said:


> Another 6D.
> 
> I'm one of those people that always would want to shoot with the best camera that I have, so if I got the same camera this dilemma wouldn't be an issue. My 450D is collecting dust.



Every time I seem to make a decision, I read a post like this haha! Thanks for responding, the 6D is still in contention.



Dylan777 said:


> btaoka said:
> 
> 
> > I upgraded from the Rebel XTi to the 6D about a year ago, primarily because I outgrew the XTi and needed a camera that could do more. A few months after upgrading, my XTi got wet and died during a trip to Iceland so I've been looking for a 2nd camera body for my wife.
> ...



Hi Dylan777. Thanks for your response. The different layout shouldn't be that big of a problem. I used a friends T2i for the first time while shooting an event (my backup camera at the time died) and I was able to get comfortable with that in about 15 min of shooting. I agree though that having the same ergonomics and settings would be a big benefit (also, the learning curve with my wife would be with just one camera).


hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> I'd recommend a second 6D. Same form factor, great IQ, reasonably priced, and light - so good for travel since you travel a lot. Since it's the same camera, just need to learn one set of controls, simplifies things. The extra $$ you'd spend on a 5D Mark III you can put into lenses. Since your wife likes zooms, I'd rec'd the new 24 - 70 II, which is tack sharp and rivals primes. Doesn't have the reach of the 24 -105 though but better IQ. On the other hand, the resale value of the 24 - 105 is plummeting, might be a consideration to hold it. Then I'd rec'd the 70 - 200 f/4 IS. Lighter than the 2.8.



Sigh... Thanks for your recommendation. Again every time I seem to make a decision, I read a comment like this haha. But you're right, I think having to teach one set of camera settings to my wife rather than two is important. I'd love to have the new 24-70 ii or the 70-200 f4. In time...



batotman said:


> T5i or SL1. Much lighter and smaller. Those were my main points when buying a backup to my 6D.
> 
> The 70D burst speed is freaking amazing. But it's still a brick like the 6D. If you're lugging it around for street photography I'd go with the SL1 and an 18-55 STM (or 40 2.8).



Thanks for you comment batotman. I looked into the t5i. I do like the smaller size, though I'm not going to get another rebel. I think we're both comfortable with the 6D/70d size/weight for street photography.



mrsfotografie said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > I was shooting with a 5D3 and a 7D as a second body. I often shoot with two bodies. Recently, I replaced the 7D with another 5D3. Note that I still have a 60D. The feature "benefits" of the 7D and 60D -- high FPS, extra reach, articulating screen --paled when compared with the benifits of full frame. And, I reaaly liked the articulating screen. My 5D3 is sharper, has more color latitude, is better in low light, and yields smaller DOF. But, you know this.
> ...



Hi mrsfotografie. Thanks for your response. I also thought about getting the 5Dii and 7d. When you say the 7d is a disappointment image quality wise, can you elaborate? Do you have sample photos where a full frame would have worked better? BTW, I think the 7d gives great images.



Sella174 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > 1st choice for 2nd body, same as the first.
> ...



Thanks for your response. I'd love to have the same menu settings/ergonomics. I haven't thought about this point as much earlier but will consider it more.


----------



## btaoka (Feb 3, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Honestly, grab a used 5d or 5dmk2. The first is half the cost of the second, and both are great at what they do. Selling the 24-105 is a bad idea unless you're planning to add in a 40mm/50mm/85mm lenses to your collection, and your has stated her preference for zooms.
> 
> No need to break the bank, just keep shooting.



Thanks for your response. I did consider the 5Dii. To me camera bodies lose their value very quickly and the 5dii is a great tool. Are you just a FF shooter in general or do you have a specific reason for a 5Dii? Wouldn't the AF system and the better low light capabilities justify the difference in cost to the 5Diii?



FTb-n said:


> I was shooting with a 5D3 and a 7D as a second body. I often shoot with two bodies. Recently, I replaced the 7D with another 5D3. Note that I still have a 60D. The feature "benefits" of the 7D and 60D -- high FPS, extra reach, articulating screen --paled when compared with the benifits of full frame. And, I reaaly liked the articulating screen. My 5D3 is sharper, has more color latitude, is better in low light, and yields smaller DOF. But, you know this.
> 
> The 5D3 is a step up from the 6D for action. For me, this was a must. If you don't find the 6D focus system to be limiting for what you shoot, then get another 6D. Down the road, I think you would find the 70D to be a dissapointment becuase it still is a step down in IQ. Plus, when switching bodies, it is nice that both have identical controls.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response. I agree that having identical controls is a major plus. On the other hand, I think our experience level is where we differ. I realize that the difference in IQ between FF and crop is well documented but at what point does it really become an issue (for the most part, isn't it more of a 'in the eye of the beholder' type of thing)? I do "pixel peep" from time to time so IQ is very important to me. Maybe I haven't found a good site where I can distinctly see where a crop sensor failed and a FF gave a much better shot. 

I am also trying to use this new body as somewhat of a training tool for my wife to learn a few more advanced features. I have also reconsidered and will probably keep the 24-105.


----------



## btaoka (Feb 3, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I have the 6D, and I intend to buy the 7D2 for my 2nd camera when it comes out, barring any awful surprises, such as a $3,500 price, and/or a lack of meaningful improvement over the current 7D.
> 
> I think the two would compliment each other very well. The 6D is a no-nonsense low light killer that is not terribly sophisticated in the fast-moving sports department. A new 7D would (presumably) be good at fast action and would give that extra reach of a crop, but probably won't work as well as the FF 6D in low light.
> 
> ...



Hi ScottyP. Thanks for responding. In an ideal world, I'd wait for the 7dii. However, I'm tired of waiting and I need to get my wife familiar with the camera enough before we leave for japan in a couple months (not to mention, the price point of a new 7dii!!). I do think the 70d does compliment many of the 6d's shortcomings. You do make a good point about having the same tool though. However, as I mentioned in the original post, I don't think I'll be able to judge whether I need the fps until I actually shoot something where its required. Again, I don't even know if I like shooting those kinds of things so maybe having a tool (70d) that can do it adequtely rather than the best (7dii) is the way to go.


----------



## btaoka (Feb 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I normally never recommend anyone to wait, but the 7DII is supposedly just around the corner. That should (fingers crossed for the specification) cover the things you didn´t get with the 6D. And a crop sensor gives a kind of second life to all your lenses. A cheaper alternative, without the wait, would be the 70D.



Hi Eldar. Thanks for you comment. I normally don't try to think of getting something when it hasn't even come out yet. I did this a lot with the 35 1.4L and eventually said, screw it, i'm just buying the version 1 rather than wait for the mark 2 to come out. I am totally satisfied with this decision and the mark 2 still isn't out (then I think of all those shots I would've missed had I still been waiting for the 2). That being said, I agree, in an ideal world I would just wait for the 7dii because that supposedly will compliment the 6d very well. In a lot of ways the 70d already does that. 

When you say "a crop sensor gives a kind of second life to all your lenses", what do you mean? Are you just referencing the longer reach a crop frame gives lenses? Do you mean the difference in IQ between crop and FF is outweighed by the fact that you do get extra reach? The reason I ask is because a lot of FF fans keep insisting that IQ is much better on FF vs crop. While I don't necessarily disagree with that, these people never mention how much better. The most detail I get is about the more dynamic range, better colors, etc... For me it's like looking at flat screen tvs at Best Buy or something... when you look at TVs side by side you can see the difference. Once you bring one home and that's the only thing you're looking at, it looks great.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 3, 2014)

The 70d

I like the 6d but the focus is not as good as any rebel. I cant use for fashion week because of that, and while i love the image quality, its a nonstarter for anything that moves.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2014)

btaoka said:


> When you say "a crop sensor gives a kind of second life to all your lenses", what do you mean? Are you just referencing the longer reach a crop frame gives lenses? Do you mean the difference in IQ between crop and FF is outweighed by the fact that you do get extra reach? The reason I ask is because a lot of FF fans keep insisting that IQ is much better on FF vs crop.


IQ is better on FF. That is beyond doubt. An uncropped 6D image will floor a 7DII uncropped, probably at all ISO settings. But a crop sensor gives you the focal-length x 1.6, which, in some cases, gives you more options. It is true that you can crop a FF image and get close to or even better IQ than with some crop sensors, at higher ISO. Noise is much better controlled. But, with tele lenses, a crop camera will give you a 1.6x view of the subject and better chances to nailing focus, provided it has a proper AF system (which I hope the 7DII will have).

In my case, with only FF bodies at the moment, I carry a 600mm f4L IS II with a 1DX body around in the mountains, which is a phenomenal combo, but large and heavy. With a 7DII I could carry a 300mm f2.8L IS II with 1,4xIII and 2xIII extenders. Not quite the same thing, but probably good enough in most cases and a Lot easier to carry.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2014)

> What would you choose as your 2nd Camera Body after the 6D?



44 more 6D bodies! 


So I end up with a total of 45 useable AF-points. ;D


----------



## Ruined (Feb 3, 2014)

Another 6D, solid FF camera.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 3, 2014)

I vote for a 1DX ;D


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 3, 2014)

btaoka said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, grab a used 5d or 5dmk2. The first is half the cost of the second, and both are great at what they do. Selling the 24-105 is a bad idea unless you're planning to add in a 40mm/50mm/85mm lenses to your collection, and your has stated her preference for zooms.
> ...



I'd actually lean on the 6D for the low light and AF system more so than a 5Dmk2, but for landscapes or portraits it's a solid either option works great. I shoot full frame, and would also put out there a 1Ds mk2 as an option at 16.7mp since they're under $1k used, but since there isn't a green square mode to start in, it really comes down to what you want to shoot. If you're ok with handing her the 6D, then shop for what you want. If you want to hold the 6D, get her set with something that will allow her to improve her skills without breaking the bank. How does the 6D feel in your hand, in her hands and have either of you held a 5D/5D mk2? 

I'd say FF over crop based on what you shoot, so it comes down to price point: $2k for a new USA 6D, $1,519 for a refurb 6D, ~$1,200 for a used 5d mk2, ~$1k for a 1Ds mk2, ~$550 for a used 5D. 

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm thinking many of the guys in this forum are not married.

Pretty simple, if your wife wants the 70D, you buy the damn 70D.

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Niki (Feb 3, 2014)

i don't want to get married yet…and my second camera is a 1dc…yeah!!


----------



## dcm (Feb 3, 2014)

You might need to let her try them all before she picks. 

My wife only wants a P&S for her purse and is happy with the S100 and the photos she gets. She's tried a DSLR and doesn't want to deal with it, even in full auto mode. 

On the other hand, my daughter (a serious amateur now getting some paid baby/family portraiture engagements) started with P&S, then an XT and later inherited my T2i which was quite a step forward from the XT in her perspective. Once she tried my 6D she couldn't go back to the T2i - the image quality and DOF control are much better than APS. So now I have a pair of 6Ds, one of which she borrows quite a bit (my backup body).


----------



## zim (Feb 4, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> I'm thinking many of the guys in this forum are not married.
> 
> Pretty simple, if your wife wants the 70D, you buy the damn 70D.
> 
> Happy wife, happy life.



+100


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2014)

LMAO, ;D ;D :

Thanks for that AvTvM.

Cheers Graham.




AvTvM said:


> 44 more 6D bodies! L
> 
> 
> So I end up with a total of 45 useable AF-points. ;D


----------



## dak723 (Feb 4, 2014)

dcm said:


> You might need to let her try them all before she picks.



If this camera is mainly for your wife, then your wife should make the choice. If she is used to the size and weight of the old camera, then the smaller rebels seem the more likely choice. The 6d and 70d are big heavy cameras in comparison - and, quite frankly, that may be the deciding factor. All the cameras take good photos with similar IQ - unless you need large blow-ups. That's my opinion.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2014)

dak723 said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > You might need to let her try them all before she picks.
> ...


My wife had a 40D. Then she tried my new 7D and I never got it back. Then I got a 5DIII, which she tried and never gave back, so the 7D is sold and I bought another 5DIII. The 1DX I can keep for myself, because she thinks that is too big. She is using a 24-70 f4L IS (she likes the 0.7x magnification capability) and a 70-300 f4-5.6L. Women also like the quality produced by a FF body.


----------



## MLfan3 (Feb 5, 2014)

btaoka said:


> I upgraded from the Rebel XTi to the 6D about a year ago, primarily because I outgrew the XTi and needed a camera that could do more. A few months after upgrading, my XTi got wet and died during a trip to Iceland so I've been looking for a 2nd camera body for my wife.
> 
> A little about my shooting style, I mostly shoot landscapes, night photography and portraits (also macro but not as much). My wife and I travel a lot, so street photography (and low light) is also part of our shooting style. I do events every now and then, but it's not my focus and is usually done at the request of family/friends. I can't say I don't like shooting fast action (sports)/wildlife because I've never really tried (I'm sure if I did I would like doing that as well). If you're interested to see photos, click here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> My wife had a 40D. Then she tried my new 7D and I never got it back. Then I got a 5DIII, which she tried and never gave back, so the 7D is sold and I bought another 5DIII. The 1DX I can keep for myself, because she thinks that is too big. She is using a 24-70 f4L IS (she likes the 0.7x magnification capability) and a 70-300 f4-5.6L. Women also like the quality produced by a FF body.



Same situation here....my wife tried my Sony RX1 and never gave back :-\ 

Lesson & learn, I will not show her my new A7R + Zeiss FE 55mm ;D


----------



## thgmuffin (Feb 7, 2014)

My Fuji X-E1 and 6D make an interesting combo


----------

